

Rogue Amoeba Product Screenshots Hint at Sprint iPhone - uptown
http://rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/ios/

======
epochwolf
I think we are being trolled. :)

~~~
dcope
There are even plugins to do this on jailbroken devices. I bet Paul K. is just
trolling to drive up traffic to their site. Linkbait at it's finest 8-).

